# l'épine du désir



## claudiac92

Buongiorno a tutti,
vi scrivo per chiedervi aiuto per capire un gioco di parole/battuta che ho incontrato traducendo un libro. Per darvi un po' di contesto, la protagonista/voce narrante parla con il suo psicologo e gli racconta i motivi per cui è finita in un ospedale psichiatrico. Alterna il racconto ad alcune digressioni sulla condizione della donna nella nostra società, su come le donne dopo i 40 anni diventino "invisibili", e così via... A un certo punto dice:

"Mais dites-moi, pourquoi une femme devrait-elle, passé quarante-cinq ans, se retirer progressivement du monde vivant, s’arracher du corps *l’épine du désir* (ah ah, l’épine ! Vous l’avez entendu, docteur ?), disons plutôt l’écharde alors, pourquoi les femmes devraient-elles s’arracher l’écharde du désir alors que les hommes refont leur vie, refont des enfants, refont le monde jusqu’à leur mort ?"

Dunque, è chiaro che la protagonista pensa di aver fatto una battuta esilarante (se la ride anche, fra parentesi!), ma io proprio non la capisco! è un gioco di parole? Un riferimento a una canzone/film/libro (ci ho pensato perché nel corso della narrazione cita tanti scrittori francesi)? Potete aiutarmi, per favore?

Grazie in anticipo,
Claudia


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Claudia e benvenuta in WRF ,
Difatti c'è un gioco di parole assai volgare:  _la pine_ = _il cazzo_ e il plurale _les pines_, che si pronuncia come l'épine, sono _i cazzi_ . Per la traduzione invece non vedo come rendere il gioco di parole.


----------



## claudiac92

ahahahahah ora è tutto chiaro! Grazie mille!


----------



## matoupaschat

Correzione, a ripensarci, il gioco di parole è solo volgare, non _assai_ volgare


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Claudia e benvenuta in WRF ,
> Difatti c'è un gioco di parole assai volgare:  _la pine_ = _il cazzo_ e il plurale _les pines_, che si pronuncia come l'épine, sono _i cazzi_ . Per la traduzione invece non vedo come rendere il gioco di parole.



Cher Matou, là tu m'en bouches un coin! Chapeau!
Pour la traduction, effectivement, c'est une autre paire de manches!!! Le français est tellement bien ficelé.
En beaucoup moins beau, on pourrait aller sur un truc du genre "...togliersi ogni grillo e uccello dalla testa (ah, ah, non quello della gabbia dottore).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz, grazie per l'apprezzamento!
Sono felice di incontrarti nuovamente. Mica male la tua traduzione...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Je pense que l'on peut dire:
"Perchè una donna dovrebbe....non avere più pene d'amore (ah, pene! L'ha capita dottore?); diciamo sofferenze allora...


----------



## albyz

Pietruzzo said:


> Je pense que l'on peut dire:
> "Perchè una donna dovrebbe....non avere più pene d'amore (ah, pene! L'ha capita dottore?); diciamo sofferenze allora...



"è una signora traduzione!", avrebbe detto un mio ex vicino.


----------

